# The bootlicker's dilemma



## Electric Pence (Oct 17, 2021)

To all you whining about people quitting their jobs to find other jobs, which of these two buttons would you press if pressing both at the same time caused the console to explode and kill you like in Star Trek?


----------



## Ged! (Oct 17, 2021)

This isn't a dilemma, the first one is clearly wrong. Anyone should be free to leave their job whenever they want.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 17, 2021)

Its a free fucking country, im exchanging my labour in exchange for money, nobody is thankful on either side. I know i have to be competent to not be replaced and my employer knows that he needs to provide basic necessities for me not to walk


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Oct 17, 2021)

The problem is they aren't finding other jobs, they are living off money provided by the government which is paid for by forcibly taxing those who are working, thus increasing the monetary burden while decreasing the available services to those who actually work.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Oct 17, 2021)

The only issue in this equation is the labor market can be and is shorted by immigration. There are entire segments of the population who claim to care about the poor/working class all while advocating for the very thing that lowers their wage/ raises their housing costs, and benefits the rich they claim to want to "eat".


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 17, 2021)

Press both buttons at once and blow up the console because I just want to break shit.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Oct 25, 2021)

The socialist is foolish and myopic


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 25, 2021)

People take the best deal. Businessmen reeeing about that should get over it. They’d have 0 qualms turning down applications if the tables were turned and don’t care about firing people if they have to.


KateHikes14 said:


> The only issue in this equation is the labor market can be and is shorted by immigration. There are entire segments of the population who claim to care about the poor/working class all while advocating for the very thing that lowers their wage/ raises their housing costs, and benefits the rich they claim to want to "eat".


It’s quite interesting how most socialists have middle class (or better) parents.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Oct 25, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> The problem is they aren't finding other jobs, they are living off money provided by the government which is paid for by forcibly taxing those who are working, thus increasing the monetary burden while decreasing the available services to those who actually work.


theres definitely some funny money going around. everyone has their "now hiring" signs back up and the number of businesses closing some days or closing early is increasing by the day.

i dont know where these people are getting their money but its not from another job that pays better.


----------



## 69ing Ur Mom (Oct 25, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> i dont know where these people are getting their money but its not from another job that pays better.


My guess is that people are starting businesses and doing work for cash.

Why wouldn't people switch to jobs that pay better or have better working conditions?

Lots of the businesses with hiring signs aren't interested in full-time employees and won't give a set schedule. That fucks people over that want to work a second job or pursue education/training for a better job.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Oct 25, 2021)

69ing Ur Mom said:


> My guess is that people are starting businesses and doing work for cash.
> 
> Why wouldn't people switch to jobs that pay better or have better working conditions?
> 
> Lots of the businesses with hiring signs aren't interested in full-time employees and won't give a set schedule. That fucks people over that want to work a second job or pursue education/training for a better job.


so they say.  the nicer gas stations and travel centers are offering $15/hr full time. chickfila has a sign up for 14. maybe youre right about skilled workers but i dont see anything that explains where the no skill slow skilled workers went 

until someone explains where their scratch comes from, im chalking it up to welfare.


----------



## Audit (Oct 25, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> so they say.  the nicer gas stations and travel centers are offering $15/hr full time. chickfila has a sign up for 14. maybe youre right about skilled workers but i dont see anything that explains where the no skill slow skilled workers went
> 
> until someone explains where their scratch comes from, im chalking it up to welfare.


Most of the deadbeats I know just started leeching off of relatives and friends. The people working the really crappy service jobs aren't exactly the sort to be self-sufficient.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Oct 26, 2021)

Does anybody actually agree with the first one? 
I've never heard of someone being shit on for quitting a job they hated unless it wasn't a bad job and they left it for a place that paid less but they aren't called ungrateful, it's just seen as a poor financial decision. Same with people who don't leave shitty jobs that still pay minimum wage when they're surrounded by places who pay above that.


----------



## Electric Pence (Oct 27, 2021)

Atomsk said:


> Does anybody actually agree with the first one?
> I've never heard of someone being shit on for quitting a job they hated unless it wasn't a bad job and they left it for a place that paid less but they aren't called ungrateful, it's just seen as a poor financial decision. Same with people who don't leave shitty jobs that still pay minimum wage when they're surrounded by places who pay above that.


People gave me shit for leaving a hostile work environment where working overtime every day in a week amounted to 400 dollars versus my new job where I make 600 a week in a fewer amount of hours. Was what I did dumb?


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Oct 28, 2021)

Electric Pence said:


> People gave me shit for leaving a hostile work environment where working overtime every day in a week amounted to 400 dollars versus my new job where I make 600 a week in a fewer amount of hours. Was what I did dumb?


No and anyone who gave you shit for it is fucking moron but I doubt your story reflects most people's experiences.


----------



## Electric Pence (Oct 28, 2021)

Atomsk said:


> No and anyone who gave you shit for it is fucking moron but I doubt your story reflects most people's experiences.


I think the morons who criticized me for making that career change just value submissiveness and hierarchy over financial sense.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Oct 28, 2021)

You forgot the people quitting over  authoritarian vaccine mandates.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Oct 28, 2021)

Atomsk said:


> Does anybody actually agree with the first one?
> I've never heard of someone being shit on for quitting a job they hated unless it wasn't a bad job and they left it for a place that paid less but they aren't called ungrateful, it's just seen as a poor financial decision. Same with people who don't leave shitty jobs that still pay minimum wage when they're surrounded by places who pay above that.


No, but I have had people argue me that it "can't be done", but when I explain that I have done it they just call me "privileged"...


----------

